# Controlling spreading plants?



## jkhcjris (Jun 1, 2010)

Is there a way of controlling plants from spreading all through your tank? Is there a way to keeep them in one are or to stop the runners from spreading ? How do I keep them in one area short of prunning? Is there a barrier I can put under the soil to controll them?

Chris


----------



## TheBigCheese (Oct 1, 2012)

Since no one has commented yet, Ill throw in a few words. Some people put plastic strips into their substrate to control plants like HC and DHG and other types of plants that send sub-surface runners. It's almost impossible to stop runners that crawl above the surface without actually trimming them yourself to control them. Part of the fun of having a planted tank is the whole aspect of trimming your plants on a weekly basis to sculpt them into a beautiful design, I'd get bored if I had nothing to do.


----------



## jkhcjris (Jun 1, 2010)

Thanks for your reply. What kind of plastic strips do people use and where would I purchase them?

Chris


----------



## TheBigCheese (Oct 1, 2012)

Be creative, anything plastic should work. 2-3 inch wide strips.


----------



## jkhcjris (Jun 1, 2010)

Thanks again for the reply. i guess I could use some of that black lawn edging . Just cut it down to a smaller width.

Chris


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

I have seen people use this as substrate supports just google corrugated plastic board. Not sure where to buy though.


----------



## jkhcjris (Jun 1, 2010)

Thanks for the reply I will look those up

Chris


----------



## Transposon (Sep 19, 2012)

I've tried strips, DIYed from clear plastic containers. The runners and crawling stems will grow over the divider if not pruned often... 
Maybe 1cm above and 4 cm down the substrate is not enough. Doesn't work nicely like the lawn dividers does, in my experience.


----------



## ckmullin (Aug 4, 2013)

How did you make out with your boarders? 

I'm torn as to board plants or not. I can see both sides but typically I let things run and at times run and run. Over the months the tank takes on it's own life and changes to suit it's needs. Plants will move to where they have the proper flow and light which suits them while other plants will just be out competed.


----------



## jkhcjris (Jun 1, 2010)

I never ended up using borders to hold plants in. I tried using plants that had no runners . The tank is only 2 months old so need more time to let things fill in before I can see how over run it will be.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

I chopped up some yogurt containers to keep carpeting plants away from my crypts


----------



## Hollyhawk (Mar 28, 2011)

I have a red lotus that will take over everything! It has several times. Once I founds it's roots full, thick and at the opposite end of the tank choking everything else out. 

I started using a red clay pot to contain it. It has worked for 4 years. It stays just the size I want  and, I can reposition it so easily by just moving the pot. So far so good, and it's cute.


----------

